# GentooPub di maggio

## .:deadhead:.

Tanto Tempo Ormai è passato...

Che ne dite di un bel GentooPub???

Come tradizione vuole il giorno potrebbe esser venerdì, 26 maggio, all'amato Movida, nei pressi di corso como.

Chi ci sta?

----------

## codadilupo

il 27 mi risulta essere un sabato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E' VIVO E' VIVO, coda non è scappato alle galapagos  :Very Happy: 

Corretto, cmq ci saresti? O eventualmente, hai/avete un altro giorno da proporre?

----------

## federico

A me pare okei!

----------

## codadilupo

io alle 21.00 ho un concerto in quel di Vertemate (CO).

Presenti: Andrea Parodi, Paolo Pieretto, Massimiliano Larocca e altri

Se volete, si puo' ripetere 'esperienza dell'ultimo GentooConcerto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Proprio quel venerdì? azz   :Razz: 

Beh e se facessimo allora giovedì? Così facendo eviteremmo sovrapposizione.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io sono a milano settimana entrante, ma per la sera potrei solo lunedi-giovedi.  :Neutral: 

----------

## thewally

Maledetti milanesi...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

venite voi giu  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ElDios

Allora si fa o no sto giovedì il GPub?   :Question: 

Dai dai che alla fine tentiamo " deuolli " e ce lo ritroviamo al movida a sbronzarsi di zombie..   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ci sarò con tutto il mio entusiasssmoooooo [vai piero!]

Dai dai non fate i paccari e ditelo ai vostri amici!!!!

----------

## ElDios

allora è confermato Giovedì 25 sera al Movida?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

direi proprio di sì. Aspetto solo le partecipazioni  :Very Happy:  Signo PR si faccia sentire con la sua arte oratoria!   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Mi spiace, ma io sono via per un po' e non ci saro'.

Buon gpub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

io do forfait: stacco alle 23.00   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## ElDios

Caspiterina... ma non c'è nisuno??? deadhead non è che qua ci ritroviamo io e te? chiedo agli assenteisti se spostando a venere o sabotino se le cose migliorerebbero...

fateci sapere.. stasera avviso mouser e lxnay..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lxnay è di trento se non sbaglio... sicuro che venga?  :Very Happy: 

Ci sarà FonderiaDigitale

----------

## ElDios

lxnay è del Lago di Garda   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

[cattivissimo]

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Caspiterina... ma non c'è nisuno??? deadhead non è che qua ci ritroviamo io e te?

 

mauhauahua, ElDios non ti invidio proprio  :Twisted Evil: 

[/cattivissimo]

deadhead scherzo eh  :Wink: 

io davvero non posso, sono nel nord-est questo fine settimana (anzi, giorno prima e giorno dopo), sorry

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Caspiterina... ma non c'è nisuno??? deadhead non è che qua ci ritroviamo io e te? chiedo agli assenteisti se spostando a venere o sabotino se le cose migliorerebbero...

 

Forse riesco a fare un salto, ma non garantisco nulla... é un periodaccio  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora ci vediamo alle 18.45 / 19.00 là davanti : se non vedete alcun geco entrate  :Very Happy: 

riassumendo

```

deadhead

fonderiadigitale

Eldios

mouser

federico(+ forse riquito)

randomaze ( ma son tempi difficili )
```

venghino siori venghino

----------

